
Some Tesla owners are too trusting of autopilot - fabian2k
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2015/10/some-tesla-owners-are-too-trusting-of-autopilot
======
melling
Someone at Ars read HN? They noticed that the inflammatory HN post got flag
killed?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10425015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10425015)

